

Greplin (YC W10) open sources exception collection system - rwalker
https://github.com/Greplin/greplin-exception-catcher

======
bretthoerner
Similar to something we made at Disqus:
<http://readthedocs.org/docs/sentry/en/latest/index.html>

~~~
th
Sentry and Greplin look like they have a extremely similar feature set. It
would be interesting to see a comprehensive comparison between the two.

~~~
alq
So does getexceptional.com (from the RoR world). I ended up writing an adapter
for pylons (pylons-exceptional) because an API for this kind of stuff means
one less thing to deploy and worry about.

------
deepu_256
This looks really useful.

In the coming weeks i will try and use it in one of the apps i am building on
tornado.

Kudos to Greplin.

Just one question. I see Tornado related repos in Greplin Github account. Are
you using it in one of your Tornado apps ? In that case any gotchas regarding
blocking ?

~~~
rwalker
We do use it in Tornado apps. We haven't seen any blocking issues so far as
the time to write the tiny file is pretty small plus this happens on a small
percentage of requests. It'd probably be worth looking in to an asynchronous
model at some point though.

------
choffstein
Looks like getexceptional.com too. I like this sort of stuff. Great job!

------
newhouseb
How does this compare to Scribe?

